# Kilmarnock Barassie 27th February



## thecraw (Feb 12, 2012)

The good Dr (Bunkers) and myself intend to play Barassie on the 27th of this Month. A 4 ball is Â£100 if anyone else is up for it?


http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?31767-Kilmarnock-Barassie


Also going to see what sort of price Dundonald will charge as well.


----------



## algar5 (Feb 12, 2012)

Crawford,

Looks a cracking deal and course.Unfortunately I am appearing at High Court, Aberdeen (witness) that week.


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 12, 2012)

Im working then mate ,have you any other dates in mind?


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 12, 2012)

Crawford

I could be up for that & could arrange someone else to make up the fourball, give me a shout if you wish to arrange it.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 12, 2012)

If your wanting to play then your in.

Simples.


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 12, 2012)

Okay good man count us in.

S Harris 6

R Craw 3

Let me know if you require payment and I will sort it out.


Sam


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 12, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Also going to see what sort of price Dundonald will charge as well.
		
Click to expand...

Did you get a price?


----------



## bigslice (Feb 12, 2012)

if havent not got a job by then, then im in if there is space in another 4 ball


----------



## Val (Feb 12, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			Did you get a price?
		
Click to expand...

Â£50 a head on their website


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 12, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Â£50 a head on their website
		
Click to expand...

Yep Â£50 a nut, course is rather poor at the moment due to the amount off play it has had over the winter & not worth Â£25 a round at the moment. The Castle course @ St Andrews is open next month and is Â£100 for a fourball well worth it and probably one of the best courses you will play.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 12, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Yep Â£50 a nut, course is rather poor at the moment due to the amount off play it has had over the winter & not worth Â£25 a round at the moment. The Castle course @ St Andrews is open next month and is Â£100 for a fourball well worth it* and probably one of the best courses you will play*.
		
Click to expand...

Aye,

If you want stupid mickey mouse greens.


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 12, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Aye,

If you want stupid mickey mouse greens.
		
Click to expand...

What, take it you can't putt


Yeh I know what you mean but it is a must play I they slowed the greens down a bit to help the putting.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Feb 12, 2012)

The Â£100 offer at the Castle course in March is off mats Sam. Just incase you didn't know ne:


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			The Â£100 offer at the Castle course in March is off mats Sam. Just incase you didn't know ne:
		
Click to expand...

Yep I know but after the first hole you lose them:whoo:


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Feb 12, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Yep I know but after the first hole you lose them:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I like :clap:


----------



## Val (Feb 13, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Yep Â£50 a nut, course is rather poor at the moment due to the amount off play it has had over the winter & not worth Â£25 a round at the moment. The Castle course @ St Andrews is open next month and is Â£100 for a fourball well worth it and probably one of the best courses you will play.
		
Click to expand...

Fancy a trip up early March?


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 13, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Fancy a trip up early March?
		
Click to expand...

Not a problem Big Man, I am arranging a wee trip early March and hope to get 4-5 tee times for a few of the lads so your more than welcome to join us or we can arrange to give you & Duffman a re-match.


----------



## Val (Feb 13, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Not a problem Big Man, I am arranging a wee trip early March and hope to get 4-5 tee times for a few of the lads so your more than welcome to join us or we can arrange to give you & Duffman a re-match.
		
Click to expand...

Good for me big fella, only dates I'll struggle is weekends of 17/18 March as im south and weekend of 31st March as it's Machrihanish that weekend, other than that count me in.


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 13, 2012)

Okay will keep you posted, weekend the 17th is out anyway as we are down playing a comp @ Ramside.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 13, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Good for me big fella, only dates I'll struggle is weekends of 17/18 March as im south and weekend of 31st March as it's Machrihanish that weekend, other than that count me in.
		
Click to expand...


Are you forgetting about Blairgowrie?


----------



## Val (Feb 13, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Are you forgetting about Blairgowrie?
		
Click to expand...

Eh naw


----------



## thecraw (Feb 17, 2012)

*booked 1045 tee time.*


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 17, 2012)

Good man, see you then.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Feb 17, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Good man, see you then.
		
Click to expand...

Any news from today's test run at Blairgowrie?


----------



## bigslice (Feb 21, 2012)

not enough interest for another 4 ball?


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 21, 2012)

bigslice said:



			not enough interest for another 4 ball?
		
Click to expand...


Would be good and we could get a few side bets on


----------



## Driven2Distraction (Feb 21, 2012)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			Any news from today's test run at Blairgowrie?
		
Click to expand...

HDID team arrived took a look at the course, then scarpered - too cold for them or something..
oh no, hang on a sec
they don't DO winter greens

draw your own conclusions 

anyhoo - I spent an excellent day in the company of the Toad
top bloke
top day
beats working hands down!


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 21, 2012)

Driven2Distraction said:



			HDID team arrived took a look at the course, then scarpered - too cold for them or something..
oh no, hang on a sec
they don't DO winter greens

draw your own conclusions 

anyhoo - I spent an excellent day in the company of the Toad
top bloke
top day
beats working hands down!
		
Click to expand...

Ouch that hurt

Long way to play winter greens sorry & to be honest I think we had agreed not to play on winters prior to your arrival. The big game will be round soon so we can see look forward to that:whoo:


----------



## thecraw (Feb 25, 2012)

Got a space available, Â£25 is the fee tee time 1045. First one in gets the spot.

C.


----------



## bigslice (Feb 25, 2012)

pm sent, woop woop


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 25, 2012)

Are you going?

Will save me looking for someone to fill the slot tomorrow.


----------



## bigslice (Feb 25, 2012)

aye im in ne:90% chance of rain


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 25, 2012)

bigslice said:



			aye im in ne:
		
Click to expand...

Good man see you on Monday.


----------



## bigslice (Feb 25, 2012)

see ya monday


----------

